# schaumburg il



## usa man (Apr 30, 2013)

hello ,i live in schaumburg il,and i would love to find some morels,can anybody tell me where to go to look for them,please please,thank u


----------



## ihatedarrel (May 1, 2013)

Hey USA Man,
Some folks here are lucky enough to have been taught by and elder...and those are those of us who put in time after time after time out in the woods by scouting. We read up on the plethura of information...watch some of the videos folks here are kind enough to create and post. Put in your time and you will find them. To be honest....once you find the right kind of trees and find your first mushroom...things will start to click. If you are in Schaumburg head over to one of the many nature preserves out there and start looking. When you start look for them...slow down...and once you slow down....slow down a lot more. To be honest, the first batch of morels I ever found was when I was peeing next to a tree. They were just there...luckily I didn't pee on them. Once I found one, I continued finding more and more. 
You may think you've found the perfect spot where all signs point to yes and you wont find crapola....then go to another spot while walking through and it will be littered with them. It is a good combination of putting in your time and then putting in more time. 
As I am certain you've learned, mushroom hunters are tight lipped. If you are driving and see a spot that looks decent be it big or small...you don't have anything to lose...take a ten minute walk and at the very least you got some exercise and spent some time in the woods.
If you are scouting in nature preserves in Schaumburg, I would suggest parking backed in. This is the universal sign of a mushroom hunter. 
Good Luck,
Ihatedarrel


----------



## ih8daryl2 (May 1, 2013)

Lots of good videos online to show what areas you should look for.


----------



## got no morels (Apr 13, 2013)

Do you know any links specifically?


----------



## the walker (Apr 2, 2013)

Im not good with links....but I know for sure their is videos on you tube...and some on this site.....I consider myself a luck mushroomer....I do alot of walking and just remember where I find them....and like Ihatedarrel said just slow way down...sooner or later one will jump into your sights and it will be on....goodluck....


----------

